# My family



## ablueskyrayroyal (Jan 4, 2011)

My kids


----------



## Neal (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, I think I'm going to pass out. 
You are the luckiest person I know.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Yup, what Neal said!


----------



## JohnathanO (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Amazing


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 4, 2011)

Whaaaaat??

Where do you live??


----------



## Tom (Jan 4, 2011)

Very impressive. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jan 4, 2011)

Ahhhmazing...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 4, 2011)

The one on the farthest left is..........STUNNING!


----------



## jackrat (Jan 4, 2011)

Simply stunning!!! Beautiful torts.


----------



## ablueskyrayroyal (Jan 4, 2011)

These two kids have come here more than one year.
*My point is that the weight improvement is much more important than others. The more weight, the more strong and health. That means the tortoise is ready to grow, otherwise, it can't grow heathly. I hope they can increase more weights and grow slowly.*

Here're the changes:
2009.10 128gÃ¯Â¼Å’7.5cm
2010.12 177gÃ¯Â¼Å’8.5cm
The weight improved about 40%

One year ago





Now




<a href="http://s625.photobucket.com/albums/tt336/ablueskyrayroyal/?action=view&current=2-2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt336/ablueskyrayroyal/2-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

2009.11 55gÃ¯Â¼Å’5.8cm
2010.12 70gÃ¯Â¼Å’ 6cm
weight increased 45%
Before come to my home, it only eats T-rex. Now it eats all green things, even dry grass.

One year ago





Now







others are just come recently, I will uploade their changes next year.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 5, 2011)

VERY nice keep posting pic's please


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 5, 2011)

They are beautiful! wow


----------



## tobibaby (Jan 5, 2011)

i think i passed out for a second there and came back to lol they are stunning and gorgeous wowsers


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Ryan:

I would be remiss if I didn't mention that it would be a good idea to set each different kind of tortoise up in their own habitat. A good rule of thumb is if they wouldn't find each other in the wild, they shouldn't be put together in captivity.

I may be all wet here, because I don't recognize the two different species, but I have good intentions.


----------



## Neal (Jan 5, 2011)

Sorry to be off topic, but wouldn't these two tortoises meet in the wild? I thought madagascar was pretty small....time to bust out my globe.


----------



## xiaobochu (Jan 5, 2011)

Neal Butler said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but wouldn't these two tortoises meet in the wild? I thought madagascar was pretty small....time to bust out my globe.



No, they will not meet with each other in Madagascar. Angonoka lives in a very remote area in Madgascar now. They used to have big territories; however, because of Sugarcane farm and Shrimp Farm destroy many of their natual habitat in last 30 years. They used to have two kind of subspecies, But there is no scientific evidence.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice pics!

Madagascar is similar to the size of california. 

Radiateds are found in the extreme south and Ploughshares are found in a very tiny range in the northwest. They both live in different types of habitat.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 5, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## ablueskyrayroyal (Jan 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Ryan:
> 
> I would be remiss if I didn't mention that it would be a good idea to set each different kind of tortoise up in their own habitat. A good rule of thumb is if they wouldn't find each other in the wild, they shouldn't be put together in captivity.
> 
> I may be all wet here, because I don't recognize the two different species, but I have good intentions.



Thanks. 
Almost these two have same habitat. The difference may be a little temperature and wet, but they adjust it by themselves. The env has the high and low temperature in different places. 
Usually, their foot are different according to the size. In the pic, I gave them the calcium within the pumpkin, so I put them together.


----------

